# Tear Stain Progress!!



## Melitx (Apr 25, 2014)

Finally I feel like I have won the battle! Ollie’s tear stains have really cleared up. Only old stains remain and those should disappear as he continues to get groomed. Such a difference from where he was 6 months ago!


----------



## Janlee (Jan 13, 2020)

Ollie looks wonderful!! Congrats on beating those tear stains. My Bardie is 7 months old and I'm still dealing with some tear staining. He still seems to be teething somewhat even though he's now lost all of his baby teeth. I've been washing his face every night plus I use cornstarch a few times a week. Since it's not a big problem I'm hoping it will stop soon.


----------



## Melitx (Apr 25, 2014)

Janlee said:


> Ollie looks wonderful!! Congrats on beating those tear stains. My Bardie is 7 months old and I'm still dealing with some tear staining. He still seems to be teething somewhat even though he's now lost all of his baby teeth. I've been washing his face every night plus I use cornstarch a few times a week. Since it's not a big problem I'm hoping it will stop soon.



Ollie’s tear stain started improving around the time he turned 12 months old. So the same may happen for your Bardie.


----------



## Buddy2000 (Dec 5, 2019)

What did you use?
My Belle’s just about to turn four months old and she visited her groomer for the first time today. I’ll be taking her every second week to him and bathing her at home every week that she isn’t scheduled with him.
He suggested that in a couple of months he could bleach her hair (where the tear stains are), but I’m not convinced on whether I want to do that... it sounds really harsh but he said that a lot of show dogs did it...


----------



## Melitx (Apr 25, 2014)

Buddy2000 said:


> What did you use?
> My Belle’s just about to turn four months old and she visited her groomer for the first time today. I’ll be taking her every second week to him and bathing her at home every week that she isn’t scheduled with him.
> He suggested that in a couple of months he could bleach her hair (where the tear stains are), but I’m not convinced on whether I want to do that... it sounds really harsh but he said that a lot of show dogs did it...


Well the only thing I did different was use a new probiotic, link below. Someone on this site had said their vet had recommended using it. Other than that it may be him just getting older and him no longer teething. Either way I still continue to use the probiotic.

https://www.chewy.com/purina-pro-plan-veterinary-diets/dp/50029?$3p=e_sg&$original_url=https://www.chewy.com/dp/50029?utm_medium=email&utm_source=transactional&utm_campaign=OrderConfirmation&utm_campaign=OrderConfirmation&utm_medium=email&_branch_match_id=332596978109644448&utm_source=transactional


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

Perfection!

Lainie


----------



## BenjiBoy (Jan 29, 2020)

Wow!!! Looks great...what a beauty!


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

I thought Ollie was a cutie even with the tear staining........but now he's even cuter! :wub:
Tear staining can be such a challenge finding what works for your fluff. :smilie_tischkante:
So glad you found out what works for Ollie. 
:chili::aktion033::thmbup:


----------

